
CEOs and the Real World - trapsta
https://ma.tt/2018/09/ceos-and-the-real-world/
======
BenjaminBlair
I have watched Zuckerberg's testimony on the Capitol Hill and the distance
between him and the senators was significant. He looked kind of calm, but I
think I sensed some intrinsic distance. Facebook, being as huge as it is, I
think it might be hard for Zuckerberg to even think in terms of smaller-scale
problems, not that Cambridge Analytica is a small scandal, but his
capabilities of understanding the frustrations that leaked users might have
had seemed pretty limited.

